# Arcam avr500 vs Nad T785



## Grm1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi I want to pair the AVR with a set of Monitor Audio RX8 5.1 setup.I've heard both and they sound so good compared to everything else I listened to,I would like to know witch one is more reliable,has HDMI issue's and so on thank you in advance.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Rico and welcome to the Shack :T

I have not heard the NAD receiver but by all accounts I'm sure it is a good one, I can say that nearly all the glitches with HDMI has been more or less ironed out with the Arcam products, I have an AV888 and am on v2.2 firmware and it does not give me any issues with HDMI handshaking.

What did the dealer recommend when you heard both?


----------



## Grm1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah,different dealer's different opinion's of course,I like the fact the Nad can be upgraded with the MDC make up so with all the 1.4 it won't be so bad and I think the Arcam looks better and has a better designed cooling system but they both sound so much better to me than all the others I've listened to.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The only thing that puts me off the AVR500 is that it does not have pre-outs so as for upgrading the power side it cannot be done, but sound wise it is exquisite.


----------



## Grm1 (Mar 18, 2010)

The fact that the Nad is upgradeable is winning me over,I think lol


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Grm1 said:


> The fact that the Nad is upgradeable is winning me over,I think lol


NAD certainly make some quality products and there new HD processor does look the business and with ability to have the Pro Audyssey with it makes it even more tempting :whistling:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looking at the specs and being able to upgrade via the MDC upgrade modules looks like a winner to me, very nice product indeed.


----------

